# Water Heaters



## septic1 (Apr 24, 2009)

The problem I am having has to do with my own home. We built a new house nine years ago,with a electric water heater on each end of the house. Since that time we have replaced both water heaters twice, the most recent yesterday. Twice before the heaters blew while we were away and partially flooded the house, twice we were at home and caught it. The one I took out yesterday was so corroded it took almost four hours for it to drain enough so I could get it outside and unscrew the drain that was completely stopped up. I am not sure what is causing this problem but it is getting really OLD! I do have a water softener and several guys have tried to blame it on that but I would need to have a lot more proof.Curious if anyone has ever seen this problem before?


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

You probably need to have your water tested by a licensed plumber. If its clogging and corroding your water heaters, then it probably contains contaminants. It could be acidic, could be iron or other minerals, sediment, etc, etc, etc. The test will likely show what is wrong and then the proper water treatment system can be installed to correct the issue.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

BTW, are you a professional plumber?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

You still have hard water, almost as hard as your head.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

